# CSS V series ML-TL with tweeter options



## RAW (Feb 25, 2007)

We are pleased to announce the CSS V series ML-TL speaker kits.
With the V series ML-TL there are 2 different tweeter options for those who would like to build the V series ML-TL.
The first option is the LD22C tweeter for those wanting to use the NEW soft dome low distortion tweeter from CSS.
Next option is the RT2 Ribbon tweeter for those wanting to use a ribbon tweeter .
More info to follow soon.
Here is all the cabinet information for those who have asked for the ML-TL using the VWR drivers. You can start building your cabinets in anticipation of the kit releases.
Thanks to Jason for his fine artwork!!

Side view.









4 X 8 cut sheet 









5 x 5 cut sheet









Cut parts list









Construction view









Front panel large driver cut outs NOT on baffle









Slot port cut out









Binding plate cut out OPTIONAL kit includes binding posts









Brace information









Baffle information LD22 tweeter 

















Baffle information RT2 ribbon tweeter


----------



## RAW (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: CSS V series MLTL with tweeter options*

Acoustical Information


----------



## RAW (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: CSS V series MLTL with tweeter options*









































































Just a little different views


----------



## Jdiesel87 (Oct 30, 2013)

Wow beautiful cabinets. Thanks for posting all of the details and cut sheets.


----------



## jznack (Oct 23, 2013)

For those who might be interested in a high-res PDF of the above drawings suitable for printing you can find one here: https://www.dropbox.com/s/tk7tvh3unh9kcuc/CSS%20MLTL%20VWR%20LD22%20RT2.pdf


----------



## Wiggle (Sep 21, 2013)

Acceptable to use a normal cylindrical port? If so, does it matter front versus rear firing? Speakers will be minimum 3 feet from nearest wall.


----------



## Wiggle (Sep 21, 2013)

Got my cabinets pretty far along today. Take a look and leave any comments  Excuse the mess.... Other cabinet isn't pictured but just as far along. Tomorrow I will cut the port slot and driver cutouts. My dad has a pneumatic nailer that made assembling the enclosure a real treat.


----------



## Wiggle (Sep 21, 2013)

Couple more pics of the cabinets so far. It's not pictured but I've also mostly completed the crossovers and cut the driver holes and recesses for the front panel and baffle. Still need to cut the port mouth and do some rounding. I am thinking I will go ahead and add one or two more layers to the plinth as well.I think the aesthetics would be good and improve the stability further with extra weight down low.


----------



## jznack (Oct 23, 2013)

Looking awesome. Can't wait to see these finished. 

Did you happen to see the technical drawings I had linked?



jznack said:


> For those who might be interested in a high-res PDF of the above drawings suitable for printing you can find one here: https://www.dropbox.com/s/tk7tvh3unh9kcuc/CSS%20MLTL%20VWR%20LD22%20RT2.pdf


----------



## Wiggle (Sep 21, 2013)

Yep I have used them to develop my cabinets. They are very helpful.


----------



## Wiggle (Sep 21, 2013)

Made some more progress this weekend. Front panels and baffles nearly complete (still need to cut slot for port). Crossovers 90% wired and ready to go. Should they be mounted in any spot in particular?


----------



## Wiggle (Sep 21, 2013)

....and that's a wrap 





































Got it all together this weekend and quite pleased with how they came out. They are very sturdy and sound great based on preliminary listening. Will post further impressions when I've had some real time with them. Thanks to Bob at CSS for helping answer my questions.


----------



## Creative Sound (Mar 29, 2007)

Looking great Justin!! Thanks for your ongoing patient support.

Bob


----------



## Wiggle (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks Bob 

Finally got some dedicated listening time yet last night and I realize they have yet to break in. Regardless, I was very impressed with what I heard. The mid-range in particular is lovely. There is a real depth and detail to it that I've never heard before. The soundstaging and separation is also excellent. 

The bass response is truly beyond what I'd expect for a driver of this size. The smaller V1s have a good extension and a bit more mid-bass bump due to the port but then tapers off for extremely deep notes. Quite comparable to a decent 6.5" two-way actually, impressive for a small driver. The V2 ML TL has a flatter bass response and it extends very deep. Listening to Leaving on a Jet Plane by Chantal Kreviasuk I was really taken back at the weight and authority behind the initial bass notes in this song. 

The sound is subjectively "larger" than I expected in all regards. Hard Sun by Eddie Vedder truly sounded large and articulated on these speakers.

Looking forward to spending alot of time with these.


----------



## Wiggle (Sep 21, 2013)

One lesson I did learn was about painting MDF though, I applied primer but the rounded edges have a slightly different texture due to the exposed fibers than the main flat portions. No enough to bother me but I would definitely apply a dedicated sealer next time. Something to keep in mind for anyone starting out


----------



## Wiggle (Sep 21, 2013)

Another couple pictures in their current setup  



















And their little brothers, ported V1s, for the surround


----------



## Wiggle (Sep 21, 2013)

Edit: Wrong thread.


----------

